

NSA has VPNs in Vulcan death grip–no, really, that’s what they call it - nanodeath
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/12/nsa-has-vpns-in-vulcan-death-grip-no-really-thats-what-they-call-it/

======
doctorshady
The suggestion that SSH is compromised is pretty sobering. I didn't consider
that.

